# tinned meat



## burnsyboy (Apr 17, 2013)

hello fellow humans i have just looked at a tin of spam and it says 89% pork so surely this isn't bad for u or am i missing something...Yes there must be fat but it does'nt say so...can we have a spam debate as i have missed it and i would look forward to my sandwiches tomo...


----------



## Caroline (Apr 17, 2013)

I thnk this is one of those things try it and see what happens.

Personally I prefer not to have teaned meat as I find even the ones marked as low fat too fatty and processed.


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 17, 2013)

I love a bit of grilled or fried spam as a guilty pleasure. It is low carb so it shouldn't have a significant effect on your blood sugar. However, if you are watching your fat or salt intake for various reasons, it's not necessarily the best choice. Spam has 23.9g of fat per 100g.

In all honesty though I'd prefer to pick 'real' meat - a good bit of cold gammon or thick-sliced ham is far nicer in a sandwich!


----------



## burnsyboy (Apr 17, 2013)

DeusXM said:


> I love a bit of grilled or fried spam as a guilty pleasure. It is low carb so it shouldn't have a significant effect on your blood sugar. However, if you are watching your fat or salt intake for various reasons, it's not necessarily the best choice. Spam has 23.9g of fat per 100g.
> 
> In all honesty though I'd prefer to pick 'real' meat - a good bit of cold gammon or thick-sliced ham is far nicer in a sandwich!



Thanks deus didnt realise it had that much fat...I will work hard at the gym tomo.. for a couple of slices for lunch...


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2013)

Only tinned meat I like is pek, geordies only seem to have heard of it when i moved to London my other half and his fam were bemused to what it was


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 17, 2013)

Enjoy !  There are lot worse things to eat


----------



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2013)

Mmmm...spam fritters! Slurp!  I used to like grilled luncheon meat sandwiches with brown sauce - if fact I'm tempted to have them tomorrow now!


----------



## Highlander (Apr 17, 2013)

Haven't had Spam Fritters for a while.  Will have to get some soon.


----------



## fencesitter (Apr 18, 2013)

Spam fritters !!!!  Still traumatised by their regular appearances at school dinner. One man's meat ...


----------



## Deb9 (Mar 18, 2022)

Steff said:


> Only tinned meat I like is pek, geordies only seem to have heard of it when i moved to London my other half and his fam were bemused to what it was


Hi steff...I'm a fellow geordie and love pek.. especially with egg and beans is this something I could have for brekky now and then..some mornings I wake up starving and could kill a fry up...This would be a great alternative... but quite new to all this and just looking for advice 
Thanks so much ..Debs x


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 18, 2022)

Spam fried, delicious. Not keen on it in sandwiches, has to be ham off bone from deli counter.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 18, 2022)

The mere mention of spam brings back the memory of the Monty Python sketch.
To the modern generation it would mean something quite different.


----------



## Deb9 (Mar 18, 2022)

Martin.A said:


> Steff's post is from 2013 so not sure they'll see your reply, though they were last seen online back in December.


Ohh didn't see that... Thanks


----------



## Vonny (Mar 18, 2022)

Steff said:


> Only tinned meat I like is pek, geordies only seem to have heard of it when i moved to London my other half and his fam were bemused to what it was


Ooh yes, I remember thinking my mum had told me I was eating "pet shop pork", but it was actually Pek Chopped Pork, and it is also my fave. Not in the north east but not a million miles away  (Though Steff won't see it as I've just edited this to add thanks to Martin, as I'd not noticed either!)


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2022)

Vonny said:


> Ooh yes, I remember thinking my mum had told me I was eating "pet shop pork", but it was actually Pek Chopped Pork, and it is also my fave. Not in the north east but not a million miles away  (Though Steff won't see it as I've just edited this to add thanks to Martin, as I'd not noticed either!)


@Steff over the years does tend to pop in and out. So you can't assume she won't be back,


----------



## rebrascora (Mar 19, 2022)

Used to love Spam fritters. Those and pineapple rings with chips were my choice from the chippy. No fritters for me anymore and probably no Spam either. I have no problem with the fat content but try to avoid foods that have been overly processed where possible and I have a suspicion that there might be a few E numbers in Spam. Flavour wise, I would have Spam over Pek any day of the week though but I mostly just enjoy a few slices of home cooked ham these days.

@Deb9 You might want to go easy on the beans as they are double whammy carbs. Carbs in the beans and carbs in the sauce. No problem with a fry up breakfast occasionally as long as you go steady on the higher carb components like beans, hash browns and toast or fried bread. If you are having sausages, choose higher meat content ones as cheap sausages have more rusk(carbs) added, so look for 85+% meat content and be aware black pudding also contains carbs so go steady on that too. Mushrooms, eggs and bacon are all low carb.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 19, 2022)

My mum used to keep a stack of tinned meat in the pantry for emergencies, such as people calling in unexpectedly. I would run down to the shop for bread and butter and she would open a tin and sharpen her knife to slice it as thinly as possible to make dainty triangular sandwiches. I can still remember the sound of the steel on the knife and her counting the slices as she worked, and the best plates being brought out from the upper shelf of the cupboard. Oh, and the sound of the hinged lid dropping on the wedding present metal tea pot - not the every day round brown pottery one.


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2022)

grovesy said:


> @Steff over the years does tend to pop in and out. So you can't assume she won't be back,


Yeah indeed lol


----------



## grovesy (Mar 20, 2022)

Steff said:


> Yeah indeed lol


Nice to see you pop in AGAIN!


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Nice to see you pop in AGAIN!


Like the preverbly penny me grovesy


----------

